# FL teacher calls Ag. students "murderers"...



## NebTrac (Aug 12, 2014)

http://krvn.com/agricultural/florida-teacher-calls-ag-students-murderers/

Troy


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Evangelicalism--the curse of the idiots and uneducated---and a PITA to the rest of us!

Ralph


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Yup, I'd say that teacher needs a "lesson" taught....


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Unfortunately, I doubt he will lose his job.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Ain't that the truth....probably 'tenured"


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I bet he is gone for good.

It is bad enough that he used his position to bully his beliefs. When he encouraged his students to bully FFA students, he crossed the line of no return.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Around here he woulda crossed the line of gettin his ass whooped......moron


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

When I first read the article, I figured the teacher was some twenty-something year old know-it-all. Nope. The guy is 53 years old - which means he has probably been spewing this crap for decades, just now got called on it.

http://www.ocala.com/news/20170426/district-star-teacher-berated-kids-about-animal-slaughter


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

RockmartGA said:


> When I first read the article, I figured the teacher was some twenty-something year old know-it-all. Nope. The guy is 53 years old - which means he has probably been spewing this crap for decades, just now got called on it.
> 
> http://www.ocala.com/news/20170426/district-star-teacher-berated-kids-about-animal-slaughter


That is a good link. Brings to light just how nuts the guy is.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Often for every guy like this there's an army behind him. When I read this and then look at the complexity to herbicide application and manure application, and now I read this guy's allowed to fly a drone Non-Stop and watch every move you make. It just makes me feel like calling the auctioneer and see what the the Farms we own will bring. And if we did it all the people would say now there's a guy his kids are too damn lazy to farm so they sold it and cashed in. They would say what a shame this next Generation has no interest in farming I can't understand what happened to this world. This speak testimony there are people out there that want to farm the Next Generation would Farm, my kids never did anything but work they would work till they die just like the Generation and the last generation and the generation before....... you can put an article in the paper explaining how the dairy industry has brought the quality of milk up 60% in last 7 years no one's going to read it. But when he's activist publish this stuff everybody's thinking about it and they're watching the farmer and where I farm it is very easy to be watched


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

endrow said:


> Often for every guy like this there's an army behind him. When I read this and then look at the complexity to herbicide application and manure application, and now I read this guy's allowed to fly a drone Non-Stop and watch every move you make. It just makes me feel like calling the auctioneer and see what the the Farms we own will bring. And if we did it all the people would say now there's a guy his kids are too damn lazy to farm so they sold it and cashed in. They would say what a shame this next Generation has no interest in farming I can't understand what happened to this world. This speak testimony there are people out there that want to farm the Next Generation would Farm, my kids never did anything but work they would work till they die just like the Generation and the last generation and the generation before....... you can put an article in the paper explaining how the dairy industry has brought the quality of milk up 60% in last 7 years no one's going to read it. But when he's activist publish this stuff everybody's thinking about it and they're watching the farmer and where I farm it is very easy to be watched


What a shame....


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

I hope the next time this clown is relaxing with his birkenstocks and a plate of tofu, he thinks about the poor family of soybeans that gave their lives for him.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Best part is people like that don't complain about the road they drive on and other government funded public works that are in part paid for from taxes that are related to animal ag. Wonder if the hypocrite knows part of his paycheck comes from animal ag.....


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

somedevildawg said:


> Around here he woulda crossed the line of gettin his ass whooped......moron


Yep, and rightfully so...

Like an instructor of mine in the police academy said... just the quietest, most unassuming little Mexican dude you'd ever want to meet... laid back to the point of being apparently comatose--

"Some folks just need killin'"...

He was exactly right... some folks do. Not this guy-- an educational @ss-whoopin' would suffice. Run his libtard @ss back to whatever urban sh!thole it came from...

later! OL J R


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

RockmartGA said:


> When I first read the article, I figured the teacher was some twenty-something year old know-it-all. Nope. The guy is 53 years old - which means he has probably been spewing this crap for decades, just now got called on it.
> 
> http://www.ocala.com/news/20170426/district-star-teacher-berated-kids-about-animal-slaughter


Yeah, read the link in the comments and the guy was officially reprimanded for stealing computers and equipment from SEVERAL different schools he worked for, in North Dakota (IIRC) and in Florida as well, and was convicted for such. Even had Federal Probation for "theft from a federal sponsored program" (which I take to mean he misappropriated funds or equipment paid for by funds allocated for by some federal school program funding). The guy's just a winner all around by the sounds of it.

Much as I disagree with his views, if we're going to live in a "free" society, he has a right to hold whatever nutty beliefs he wants to... but when that crosses the line into intimidation, indoctrination, ridicule, oppression, and pitting students against each other, he's crossed a line and needs to go.

It's not like this is just 'out of the blue' either, or that it's a single person or a small "clique" of people making the accusations. When even other teachers and students are testifying about his words and actions, then it's pretty obvious that this is more than some minor tiff between teachers or a small group of students with a vendetta against him. His past documented activities (the official reprimand) also speak the fact that he is less than honorable and doesn't have a problem bending the rules to suit his own aims and ends, regardless of what's "right".

Many of the comments speak to the fact that he has been a good educator and made a positive impact on many student's lives-- unfortunately, that's not enough; such positive influence cannot be allowed to excuse or ignore obvious bad behavior like the things that the investigation turned up, or allowed to gloss over his past officially reprimanded activities that mar his standing and credibility.

We all have certain beliefs that we hold dear which are not necessarily shared by society at large. When I drove a bus, I believed that a kid that asks a "straight question" should receive a "straight answer" and I had a "religious discussion" with some students one day, but I also told them, "don't just take my word for it-- go read your Bible and see what IT says... talk to your parents, talk to your minister or clergyperson, find out what it means "to you"." I said that because I believe that it's not my job to INDOCTRINATE others into my beliefs, only to present things *as I understand it* and let people make up their own minds-- after all, part of my beliefs is that God can and does reach the "willing heart" and lead them in the direction they should go. I had an opportunity to TEACH what I know and understand, and I took it, and thinking about it later, I realized I probably COULD lose my job over it, but it was something that I believe worth the risk-- I didn't initiate the conversation, the kids did; they asked a straight question, I gave a straight answer, while trying to be respectful of differing opinions on the subject and their parents beliefs they were (possibly) trying to instill. I think that idea is sorely lacking nowdays...

I once briefly considered a teaching career myself, but was dissuaded by the fact that I wanted to teach, meaning to IMPART FACTUAL INFORMATION, not "INDOCTRINATION" as MOST of the government-mandated school curricula is now... I wanted to teach the information and let kids make up their own minds, teach them to think critically and logically, not "teach the test" and rote verbatim recall of the current "popular position". I realized that I'd NEVER be allowed to do that, and given the current state of education, I decided that career field was NOT for me...

Anyway, it DEFINITELY sounds like the guy has COMPLETE disrespect for ANY differing opinion, and in a classroom setting, in dealing with students, that is simply unacceptable. I don't want HIS views rammed down *my* kid's throat, no more than I want *MY* views rammed down "his" kid's throat, or anybody else's... Share *my* opinion-- I don't have a problem with that, and LEAVE IT AT THAT... just as he should be able to share *HIS* opinion, and leave it at that. The "ACTIVISM" and other stuff, though, is just unacceptable IMHO.

If he wants to protest and get kicked out of the fair, that's his right. So be it. BUT, leave it AT THE FAIR. The activism has no place IN THE CLASSROOM. He dislikes the FFA teacher, and she dislikes him, FINE, so be it-- people CAN choose to like and dislike whomever they please for whatever reasons they have, but LEAVE IT OUT OF THE SCHOOL.

The problem with allowing activism and promoting one certain view over another in ANY topic that the school wants to cover is, WHOSE VIEW will be given "preference", or WHOSE view will be presented as "right"?? That's why I don't want religion or prayer MANDATED to be studied or performed in the classroom-- WHOSE religion will be studied, and WHOSE prayer will be given and deemed "correct". I think kids should be able to "opt out"... I wouldn't want *my* kid sitting in a classroom where a bunch of Satanic Muslim nonsense is being taught... likewise I'm sure some Muslim parents would not want their kids sitting in a class where Christianity is taught. If I demand "that right" for myself, I cannot then DENY it to others!

Hope the guy is sent packing-- he's really around the bend and PART OF THE PROBLEM, NOT part of the SOLUTION...

Later! OL J R


----------

